# Rock Racing using Pedalforce?



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

http://bahatiracing.com/rbgroup/photos/rock_racing_camp_jan_18th_2008/images/690/original.aspx


sure doesn't look like a De Rosa....

One can only assume Pena is saying "What the hell did I get myself into?


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

that's some spectacularly awful kit.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah those kits are scary looking! 

They look like something the German SS would wear if they had a cycling team.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

i love how it says campy on the kits, but they all ride dura ace


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Funny how they are not wearing Oakleys....humm, wonder if that sponsor dropped them too? 

Don't worry, Michael Ball will design their own "Way Cool" glasses


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

Is that Cipollini with the world champ stripes, with a little extra around the middle? FYI, that's the Jamba Juice / Noah's Bagels on Manhattan Beach Blvd, just a little up from the pier... err, in Manhattan Beach. Does Ball live in MB?


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> Is that Cipollini with the world champ stripes, with a little extra around the middle? FYI, that's the Jamba Juice / Noah's Bagels on Manhattan Beach Blvd, just a little up from the pier.


It is Botero

No way they (The UCI) are going to let that jersey stay like that. Only current world champs can have the stripes in the body of the jersey....the guys that won it in past years can have it on their armbands but not the body.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> It is Botero
> 
> No way they (The UCI) are going to let that jersey stay like that. Only current world champs can have the stripes in the body of the jersey....the guys that won it in past years can have it on their armbands but not the body.


It's even worse! He is on a group ride but the WC was in time trialing. How dare he !  
If the UCI are going to enforce jersey restrictions on every ride along some beach for all people with a license, they'd be mighty busy.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

mikeyp123 said:


> Is that Cipollini with the world champ stripes, with a little extra around the middle? FYI, that's the Jamba Juice / Noah's Bagels on Manhattan Beach Blvd, just a little up from the pier... err, in Manhattan Beach. Does Ball live in MB?



no he doesn't, but i do.  

they took the bike path down from malibu to the south bay area, around pv and then back.

i missed them on this particular day though.


----------



## ridenow1 (Sep 5, 2005)

*they look kinda bad****

Yeah..I think those kits look kinda bad*** (in a good way!) Don't mind something different when most kits look so similar in a way. Makes you think they BETTER deliver th' goods if they're gonna dress like that!


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Look at Fred in the background, wonder if this is the team he really wanted to end up at.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's another jersey. This one has Shimano and Scott. Also both have Cadillac??? - TF


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't think the bike situation is quite settled with this team yet. But I heard they're sticking with DeRosa.

I think the kit is pretty bad..in a good way. Definitely better that most in the peloton, may it be domestic or euro.


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

It's still Derosa and Campy. Those guys will have all new setups by end of camp.
They are riding previous sponsorship equip until then. 
Great looking Team kits for the bad boys....


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

First pics of TH with the new Rock team. 

http://bahatiracing.com/rbgroup/photos/rock_racing_camp_jan_18th_2008/images/656/500x375.aspx


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

I think those kits look pretty cool. 

It is not uncommon for riders to use last years gear while the new sponsors are getting the new stuff together.


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

Freddy's kit has US Champ stripes to match Botera's WCs.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

Those bikes are scott addicts...just removed the scott branding.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

I like the KILLER KITS.... Nobody else in the peloton has the balls to wear stuff with Skulls on it... And while Black will be REALLY too hot for the summer it would sure stand out in the pack... plenty of Blue and Red and White and Yellow in the field already, and a big black stripe of riders with skulls would look menacing.

OF course like ridenow said: 
Better deliver if you wear that... It would be like having a tat of Hell's Angels and not owning a loud bike... Or being a Pirate with the Peg leg and all, but you don't plunder.

BTW - Best of luck Tyler!!! Welcome back buddy!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

propp2531 said:


> First pics of TH with the new Rock team.
> 
> http://bahatiracing.com/rbgroup/photos/rock_racing_camp_jan_18th_2008/images/656/500x375.aspx


Thank God we're unlikely to see Rock in Europe!

Retire Tyler PLEASE!!


----------



## cycledog81 (Jan 8, 2008)

They have invites to: Tour of Ireland, Tour of Britain, several other other stage races and single day races that do not require a the Continental division license. 
By the way, why should Tyler retire ?


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

He a hater..


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

These kits are FREAKING AWESOME. It's like they're the bad guys (well, many of them are _persona non grata_, right?) and they're going to raid a village and burn it to the ground. Give me HEAVY METAL :8: over Slipstream's make-me-puke Argyle :nonod: any day!

By the way, I just visited http://www.rockandrepublic.com/ Click "Enter Site" (not "enter shop"). It will give you an idea why they went with the hard rock/metal theme with the kits.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cycledog81 said:


> They have invites to: Tour of Ireland, Tour of Britain, several other other stage races and single day races that do not require a the Continental division license.
> By the way, why should Tyler retire ?


Convicted & unrepentant liar.
Vanishing twin - my arse.
I swear on Tugboat - FFS
Flagged by WADA & warned several times to "clean up"
Caught twice, but lucky that sample was frozen, otherwise would be banned for life.
As a rider he is poison
As an individual highly suspect.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> Convicted & unrepentant liar.
> Vanishing twin - my arse.
> I swear on Tugboat - FFS
> Flagged by WADA & warned several times to "clean up"
> ...


you forgot paid his debt. there's nothing that says riders have to allocute or come up with non ridiculous excuses when caught doping. he served his time, that's all that's required.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

go R&R
its cool - all the people that people hate on one team

i love it - i like them more then slipstream now


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

They are like the "Legion of Doom" to professional cycling....


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

You really gotta hand it to Michael Ball, though. He says and does whatever he wants to, and he doesn't give a damn that he comes across as a complete and utter ***hole.

Woohoo!

(very ugly kit, btw)


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Steve Bauer was a badass. Saying the Rock guys are bad ass is pretty funny. Guys like Sevilla and Hamilton couldn't buy a beer without getting carded. The Columbian mafia might be able to do one chin-up between them. Bauer could blow snot rockets that would have put most of the Rock team into a gutter.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Steve did also not ride a goofy bike like this

https://bp0.blogger.com/_vXbPBesLyII/R5zk0C0mmAI/AAAAAAAABCs/rOltZdVRr2Y/s1600-h/photo-728315.jpg


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> Steve did also not ride a goofy bike like this
> 
> https://bp0.blogger.com/_vXbPBesLyII/R5zk0C0mmAI/AAAAAAAABCs/rOltZdVRr2Y/s1600-h/photo-728315.jpg


ow ow ow my eyes. Wow that is one ugly bike, can that really be the team custom decal?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I rode past them out riding today in the Malibu hills--their new team kit matches that bike. Like a cross between Liquidgas green and the old aqua tiger stripes. Nasty....


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I like the artilce on VN.*

they are a founding sponsor, so therefore, they can put anyone they want in the race including riders the race organizers don't want in the race that have open investigations from the USDA.. WOW...


----------



## indianabob (Dec 22, 2001)

I like the kits also. I wonder if they might introduce a "black on white" kit for the hot days of summer. If not, they should, assuming it doesn't rain.


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

*Not PF or Scott*

That front bike has a Chris King headset. Scott Addicts and Pedal Forces have integrated headsets.

I agree about Fast Freddie. Looks like he might have taken that job because it was close to home or somewhere along those lines. From what I can tell, he doesn't seem to fit the mold of this team or its philosophies.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I don't know what the team kit plan is this year but if it is anything like last year then don't get too attached to the kit in the photos. They showed up at most races last year with different kits than the previous race.

The Bike Tony Cruz has is likely his last-gen Madone from the Postal/Disco days. Looks like a mish mash of bikes that the riders actually, gulp, own?

One can only speculate on Freddie's motives to go to Rock Racing but I'd bet it was for a really good paycheck and the ability to spend more time here in the US. This Ball fellow doesn't seem to mind spending money after all..


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> Steve Bauer... could blow snot rockets that would have put most of the Rock team into a gutter.


GREATNESS!!!!


----------



## wheel_suker (Feb 3, 2005)

Freddy and Adam Switters did the Northern California Cherry Pie crit last Sunday. I took these photo's. Freddy was on the new De Rosa rig and Adam on the old Scott.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

wheel_suker said:


> Freddy and Adam Switters did the Northern California Cherry Pie crit last Sunday. I took these photo's. Freddy was on the new De Rosa rig and Adam on the old Scott.


What kind of wheels are those? The front looks like Velomax?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

bigpinkt said:


> What kind of wheels are those? The front looks like Velomax?


Didn't whats-his-name say he was going to make his own wheels after Hed backed out? And make them better! - TF


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

bigpinkt said:


> What kind of wheels are those? The front looks like Velomax?


I think that logo reads "COLE". They have the hubs with brass fittings for the hub ends of the spokes.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Convicted & unrepentant liar.
> Vanishing twin - my arse.
> I swear on Tugboat - FFS
> Flagged by WADA & warned several times to "clean up"
> ...



and he paid with tons of cash and 2 years sitting at home.
Not to mention it hasn't been a cakewalk for him to get a job.
does he look to be a liar and a cheat? Sure. Can we ever know for sure? No.
But one thing we do know is he's paid the price. If he gets snagged again. Goodriddance. 
do you have to like him? Of course not. But (we) put the rules out there and that includes a second chance. So it's time to sing another tune. 

Doping has been and is a huge problem in sport. But focusing on past problems doesn't do anything for today.
get over it.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

If someone can wear pink, why not black? High Road is. There the punkrock of the peleton. Changing things up. Not going to be boring anymore.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

these are the nice kits-the ones they were wearing last year. The protour guys (Hamilton, Botero, Sevilla etc) were wearing different kits when they were training in Malibu. The newer kits matched the bikes-green and black stripes.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Dank said:


> If someone can wear pink, why not black? High Road is. There the punkrock of the peleton. Changing things up. Not going to be boring anymore.


High Roads kits are mostly white.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

They are riding Pedalforce. The team made them buy their own bikes so they got in on the group buy a while back.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

dfleck said:


> and he paid with tons of cash and 2 years sitting at home.
> Not to mention it hasn't been a cakewalk for him to get a job.
> does he look to be a liar and a cheat? Sure. Can we ever know for sure? No.
> But one thing we do know is he's paid the price. If he gets snagged again. Goodriddance.
> ...


Hopefully, as a result of OP being reopened for the criminal side to be addressed, the cycling authorities will get the rest of the evidence and be able to complete the final cleanup of cycling. Bye bye, Contador, Sevilla, Hamilton etc........forever!


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

davidka said:


> I think that logo reads "COLE". They have the hubs with brass fittings for the hub ends of the spokes.


They're alloy cylinders, not brass.

Good wheels, I like 'em...
Cool to see the guys riding them.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*I'm digging it*

I like the black kits (easily matches my black bibs, black arm warmers, black leg warmers, black knickers and black gloves). Don't like the new kits though. Looks to much like an "energy" drink. Where can I get one of the older all black kits?


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

skulls were great in...2007. The thing abdout Rock and Republic is that its gonna fall so bad out of fashion (I don't mean the kits, I mean the actual stores) and Ball is pumping so much dirty money that the whole thing is like most US house-old, one big lump of bad credit to pay the bad food and the 60 inch flat screen. The whole thing looks badly executed. I`ll take a skull anytime but not like these 65 year old fat retired white collar guys who ride hogs cause they dream about being a hells angel... they just ain't bad...


----------

